# global surgery periods



## cvzzz (Jan 25, 2008)

I am trying to find a listing of the global surgery time frames for orthopedics.  Can someone please point me in the right direction please!

Thanks!


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Jan 25, 2008)

The Medicare fee schedule lists the global periods for all procedures that have global days.  
Lisa


----------



## PatriciaCPC (Feb 5, 2008)

Ingenix also has this listed per code as well.
www.encoderpro.com


----------

